# You should be banned!!!! *tis a game*



## Guest

*Hello, peoples! This is a game where we try to think of a reason the preson above us should be banned. It dont have to be realistic, and feel free to make it as random and funny as you want. But it has to be for the person above you, mkay? This game gets actually rather fun.....*


EXAMPLE: I should be banned for liking Kingdom hearts.


----------



## Apotheosis

You should be banned because your username brings about sordid thoughts.


----------



## Damon

You should be banned because I don't like Clarke


----------



## Guest

you should be banned because i just want you to be banned. and i am the surpreme ruler of all the world so what i say goes. no questions asked.


----------



## Zoe

you should be banned because you have a stoopid gerbil


----------



## flamingo

You should be banned because you have a massive amount of community fish.


----------



## Osiris

you should be banned because ur a damn cheesehead!


----------



## Guest

you should be banned cause your user name starts with "O"

i know i have a stoopid gerbil. he is the stupidest, fatest gerbil on the face of this plant. he is also on his death bead at almost 4 years old.


----------



## oliesminis

you should be banned because guppys are taking ove the world and i am the friends


----------



## flamingo

You should be banned, because you spelled Leopard wrong.


----------



## Zoe

You should be banned because your name is flamingo but your avatar is a fish


----------



## CVV1

You shoould be banned cause your name isnt in alphabetical order!


----------



## Apotheosis

You should be banned because no one can remember your username and you own guppies.


----------



## Guest

y'all should be banned cause y'all are too helpful


----------



## Apotheosis

You should be banned because you sound like a hick. :mrgreen:


----------



## Damon

You should be banned because you're in Michigan and the Buckeyes are much, much better!


----------



## Guest

NO!!!! THEY AREN"T!!!

I GOT THIS SAME ARGUEMENT WHEN I WAS AT SUMMER CAMP IN OHIO!!! I WILL NOT STAND FOR IT AGAIN!!! YOU SHOULD BEBANNED CAUSE YOU THINK YOU ARE BETTER THAN ME CAUSE YOU LIVE IN OHIO!!!

jk


----------



## Apotheosis

You should be banned because you used all caps lock.

asdfghjkl

EDIT: You should be banned because you post too fast.


----------



## Guest

you should be banned cause i don't like the buck eyes. i am not a fan of any sport. i could care less about them. DO NOT BAN ME CAUSE I DON"T LIKE SPORTS!!!!!


----------



## Bear

U should be banned b/c u don't like like being banned for not liking sports!


----------



## Guest

you should be banned cause you found a loop-hole


----------



## Apotheosis

You should be banned for not foreseeing a loop-hole.


----------



## Guest

you should be banned for scolding me.

i know i should have seen it.


----------



## Damon

You should be banned for replying to every post.....


----------



## Zoe

You should be banned because you're a member of the AGA too! Entering the contest this year?


----------



## guppyart

you should be banned cause ottawa is the cause of global warming 

Hopefully you get that one Zoe


----------



## Guest

You should be banned because you're Canadian!

Hehehe. Sorry Nate. :razz:


----------



## Zoe

You should be banned for dissin my fellow Canadian!
And no dood I don't get it... :S


----------



## Apotheosis

You should be banned because you don't get it.


----------



## Guest

you should be banned cuz ur avatar scares me.


----------



## Guest

You should be banned for starting this thread.


----------



## Guest

you should be banned for absolutley no reason at all.


----------



## Apotheosis

You should be banned for not having a reason to have Katie banned.


----------



## Guest

You should be banned for knowing my name! :shock:


----------



## Apotheosis

'tis because I am psychic.

You should be banned for being a moderator. Who wouldn't want to see a mod get banned? :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest

you should be banned for thinking your pshycic.


----------



## Apotheosis

You should be banned for thinking I'm not psychic.


----------



## Guest

You should be banned for replying to every post like fishbguy.


----------



## Guest

you should be banned because your not psychic.


----------



## Osiris

Ya'll should be banned cuz the big "O" said so!


----------



## Obsidian

You should be banned for assuming that your "O" is the big one.


----------



## Guest

you should be banned cuz i dont have any idea wat u jus said.


----------



## Obsidian

you should be banned for apparent illiteracy


----------



## Guest

you should be banned for being a grammer geek


----------



## Guest

You should be banned for misspelling grammar.


----------



## Damon

No entry this time. Too busy trying to stay afloat with all the tanks.

You should be banned because its Wednesday.


----------



## Pareeeee

you should be banned cause you have waaayy too many posts and need to spend your time doing something else...like...um...sitting in front of the tv or something


----------



## Guest

You should be banned for being a couch potato.


----------



## Apotheosis

You should be banned for being a chauvinist.


----------



## Guest

You should be banned for not justifying why I am a chauvinist.


----------



## Pareeeee

You should be banned 'cause you're being difficult


----------



## Obsidian

You should be banned because you didn't think to offer me a free pet portrait of my angelic Shiba Inu. 

Awesome work!


----------



## Corydora_FREAK

you should be banned for taking my idea! I was going to say that except about my corydoras! Curse you! 
Btw Paree amazing work indeed!


----------



## Apotheosis

You should be banned for obsessing over corydoras.

scary....


----------



## Osiris

poopadadoop said:


> *Hello, peoples! This is a game where we try to think of a reason the preson above us should be banned. It dont have to be realistic, and feel free to make it as random and funny as you want. But it has to be for the person above you, mkay? This game gets actually rather fun.....*
> 
> 
> EXAMPLE: I should be banned for liking Kingdom hearts.


You Should be banned and are banned.


----------



## Damon

You should be banned for tearing down your 1st sw tank.


----------



## Pareeeee

You should be banned cause "Betta Congress" somehow just sounds weird...


----------



## Guest

You should be banned for putting an overly excessive amount of e's in your username.


----------



## Corydora_FREAK

You should be banned for your sweet freakin avatar! I want a cool one like that!


----------



## Apotheosis

You should be banned for liking an avatar with a non-cory fish.


----------



## Guest

You should be banned because I'm cooler than you.


----------



## oliesminis

you should be banned because i can spell banned


----------



## MaelStrom

You should be banned because you shouldnt


----------



## Guest

You should be banned because most of your 80 posts are from the ID This Species games. :lol:


----------



## oliesminis

you should be banned because you have posted to much


----------



## Guest

You should be banned for not posting enough.


----------



## CVV1

You shoyuld be banned cause scuba people arent kids! THEY ARE CHILDREN DUH!


----------



## Apotheosis

You should be banned for keeping guppies.


----------



## Guest

You should be banned because I agree. :razz:


----------



## Obsidian

You should be banned for having your name twice in your signature avatar.


----------



## Apotheosis

You should be banned because your signature takes up too much space.


----------



## oliesminis

you should be banned for having links in your sig


----------



## Danh

Anyone that posts in this thread should be banned. This is retarded.


----------



## Guest

You should be banned for thinking this thread is retarded, yet still taking the time to post in it.


----------



## MaelStrom

You should be banned for posting the worlds hardest fish int he ID thread


----------



## CVV1

You should be banned cause i have no idea what you just said


----------



## Fishnut2

Looks like Poopadadoop won. She actually got BANNED! It wasn't a result of this thread though. She was banned under a different username before.


----------



## oliesminis

you should be banned for saying there are winners

there are no winners just better people at it


----------



## Guest

You should be banned because you're upset that you didn't win. :razz:


----------



## oliesminis

you should be banned for changing your sig due to this thread


----------



## Guest

You should be banned because I didn't.... :|


----------



## oliesminis

you should be banned for contradicting me

my pc was slow and the picture didnt appear (hehe)


----------



## Ice Prince

you should be banned for having a slow computer


----------



## Pareeeee

you should be banned for having a cute cat that looks kinda like my old cat that died


----------



## Guest

You should be banned because I don't like cats.


----------



## Guest

you should be banned cause i don't like cats either.


----------



## Ice Prince

You should be banned because i love cats and you hate them.


----------



## Ice

Ya'll should be banned cuz I says so !!! LOL !!!


----------



## Apotheosis

You should be banned for having an inane reason to ban everyone.


----------



## Ice Prince

you should be banned because i dont have a reason to ban you


----------



## Guest

you should be banned cause you live in california


----------



## Pareeeee

you should be banned cause you don't like California


----------



## Guest

you should be banned cause you assumed that i don't like california.


----------



## bpswim90

you should be banned because you don't live in California


----------



## Obsidian

You should be banned because you live in a state that thinks it actually has something to show people.


----------



## Guest

You should be banned because Arizona is a barren wasteland of nothingness.


----------



## MaelStrom

You should be banned because you live in a state so small it should be called a town.


----------



## Corydora_FREAK

you should be banned because you have a SNAKE avatar on a FISH site!
(although i like snakes, this is NOT the place for them!)


----------



## Guest

You should be banned because he can have whatever he wants in his avatar, given its appropriate...


----------



## Guest

You should be banned because you're Katie :lol:.


----------



## mcdanielnc89

you should be banned be/cause i have no reason...


----------



## Ice Prince

you should be banned because your myspace is all blue


----------



## Guest

You should be banned for taking the time to look at his myspace.


----------



## Obsidian

You should be banned for not looking at his Myspace


----------



## Guest

You should be banned because I think Myspace wastes people's lives.


----------



## Ice Prince

you should be banned because your totally right


----------



## Apotheosis

You should be banned for pointing out the obvious.


----------



## mcdanielnc89

youshould be banned b/c I don't even go on myspace much or do much on it. LOL...


----------



## Ice Prince

you should be banned because thats the only thing i could think of


----------



## Guest

You should be banned for the inability to think.


----------



## Ice Prince

you should be banned because i have the ability to think


----------



## mcdanielnc89

you should be band for being able to think!


----------



## Apotheosis

You should be banned for spelling "banned" wrong.


----------



## Ice Prince

you should be banned for correcting him


----------



## Pareeeee

you should be banned for arguing about stupid things


----------



## Ice Prince

you should be banned because we werent arguing


----------



## mcdanielnc89

lol. you should be banned for telling them they weren't arguing...


----------



## Apotheosis

You should be banned because the frog thing in your sig is creeping me out.


----------



## mcdanielnc89

you should be banned b/c the super frog is the best!!!!


----------



## Pareeeee

you should be banned cause superfrog is NOT the best


----------



## mcdanielnc89

you should be banned becuz u stink!


----------



## Ice Prince

you should be banned because you dont have the ability to smell someone over the internet so you cant know who smells


----------



## Obsidian

You should be banned for a "cold" nick. (har har har, horrible joke!)


----------



## Apotheosis

You should be banned for your horrible an un-funny jokes. XD


----------



## David-P

you should be banned for joining in the month of july


----------



## Apotheosis

Then you should be banned as well. :mrgreen:


----------



## David-P

you should be banned for not realizing that i was born in july therefore making it ok for me to join in july


----------



## Vinny

You should be banned because your a woman! 

(Heh, I'm not actually a sexist  )


----------



## Guest

You should be banned because your username reminds me of one of my favorite movies (My Cousin Vinny).


----------



## mcdanielnc89

You should be banned because you have over 3000 posts! lol...


----------



## Apotheosis

You should be banned because you only have 23 posts.


----------



## mcdanielnc89

lol.... and i joined before you.. WOW.. (9 i had problems with my account for liek 2 months...)

You should be banned cuz you are a goof ball?(that's all i could think of)


----------



## Apotheosis

haha, I probably post too much.

You should be banned because the first thing I see in your posts is that frog.


----------



## mcdanielnc89

Leave my frog alone! lol

you should be banned for only having yahoo on ur profile..


----------



## Guest

you should be banned for requestiong donations for raising rare and endangered fish.

has anybody donated yet?


----------



## Ice Prince

you should be banned because you want to know if someone donated


----------



## Apotheosis

You should be banned for keeping so many mollies in a 10 gal. lol


----------



## mcdanielnc89

fishbguy said:


> you should be banned for requestiong donations for raising rare and endangered fish.
> 
> has anybody donated yet?


Yes

Apotheosis, you should be banned because I say so!


----------



## Apotheosis

You should be banned for having no plausible reason to ban me!


----------



## Guest

you should be banned because you don't have a real reason to ban him. 

congrats about the donations. i didn't think anybody would actually donate


----------



## Apotheosis

You should be banned for posting at the same time as I.


----------



## Guest

you should be banned cause my post is before yours..lol


----------



## Guest

You should be banned for replying to every post that is made here.


----------



## mcdanielnc89

fishbguy said:


> you should be banned because you don't have a real reason to ban him.
> 
> congrats about the donations. i didn't think anybody would actually donate


Thanks, I dont actualyl use the money for myself to buy fish I want.. i use them to help the sick sick out ther ein the world and help the endangered fish we have and rare fish.. I dont use it on myself...


You shoudl be banned for implying that he/she can't post to every post.. lol


----------



## Ice Prince

you should be banned because you cant spell "should" and "actually"


----------



## Guest

you should be banned cause your not a prince.

that's cool about the fish elsewhere in the world. and btw...i'm a he. I'm the one on the right wih the blue shirt in my avatar


----------



## Ice Prince

you should be banned for having so many pets


----------



## mcdanielnc89

you should be banned for saying he has so many pets...


----------



## Ice Prince

you should be banned because i could/did say he has so many pets


----------



## Guest

you should be banned for not haveing so many pets


----------



## shade2dope

you should be banned for livin in michigan like me


----------



## Guest

you should be banned cause michigan is a big state and i don't know where in MI you live,


----------



## Vinny

Fisbguy, You should be banned because you posted waaaay too many times on this thread.


----------



## Guest

you should be banned because your right. I should start to ignore this thead...lol


----------



## Mongoose

fishbguy and vinny, you guys should be banned for waking up at 4 in the morning to come on here! lol.
vinny, you especially should be banned for waking me up this morning.:chair:


----------



## Guest

you should be banned cause the times are wrong on here. it was 9 in the morning when i posted.


----------



## Mongoose

oh. you should be banned because your name doesnt even make sense.


----------



## Laura Ann

WELL! 

You all should be banned because....


LAURA is back, and said you should be


----------



## Mongoose

welcome back! 
you should be banned because you like anime.


----------



## Mongoose

you all should be banned because you dont have a pet monkey! lol


----------



## Ice Prince

you should be banned for banning yourself


----------



## Mongoose

i didnt ban myself loll.
you should be banned for not making any sense.


----------



## Ice Prince

lol you should be banned for double posting (above mine)


----------



## Mongoose

you should be banned for having so many fish in a 10 gallon tanklol


----------



## shade2dope

you should be banned cause your both 14


----------



## Mongoose

you should be banned because your NOT 14


----------



## Vinny

You should be banned because your my sister....


----------



## Mongoose

you should be banned because everytime you sing, it feels like my ears are falling off. (jk)


----------



## shade2dope

you too should be banned cause me and my sister are both a year apart too


----------



## Mongoose

you should be banned because your wearing a white hat in that picture.


----------



## Mongoose

you should be banned because i should be banned for posting so many on here


----------



## mcdanielnc89

You should be banned b/c I'm bored...


----------



## Ice Prince

you should be banned because thats a dumb reason she should be banned


----------



## Mongoose

you should be banned you have too many fish


----------



## Guest

you should be banned cause you only have one bird.

what kind is he?


----------



## Mongoose

you should be banned cuz u have too many birds


----------



## Guest

you should be banned cause you can neve have to many birds


----------



## Mongoose

you should be banned because you have so many animals your house must smell like poo.


----------



## Guest

you should be banned for assuming that my house smells like poo. 

more than half of them live outside, including all my birds.


----------



## Osiris

ya'll should be banned for this damn thread being 10 pages long


----------



## Guest

you should be banned cause i dodn't know that it was 10 damn pages long


----------



## Mongoose

you should be banned because your 16 years old.


----------



## Ice Prince

you should be banned for being the same age as me.


----------



## Guest

you should be banned cause your not 16


----------



## mcdanielnc89

you should be banned for not being 18!


----------



## Guest

you should be banned cause i don't want to be 18


----------



## kuhliloach

you should be banned because you have more posts than i do


----------



## Mongoose

you should be banned cuz that fish in your avatar is ugly.


----------



## Guest

you should be banned cause your avatar is a nemo.


----------



## Ice Prince

you should be banned because your avatar is a bird


----------



## Guest

you should be banned cause you avatar is a betta


----------



## Ice Prince

you should be banned for banning me for having a pic of a betta when this is a fish forum


----------



## Mongoose

fishbguy: you should be banned cuz my fish isnt a nemo, it's a clown fish.


----------



## Guest

you should be banned cause nemo IS a clownfish.


----------



## Mongoose

you should be banned because nemo had a messed up fin so he was different and nobody liked different kids in that movie.


----------



## Guest

you should be banned because he was everybody's best friend at the end of the movie. and he wasn't a kid, he was a fry/whaever you call a kid fish.


----------



## Ice

You should be banned because I says so !! 

LOL !!!


----------



## Mongoose

you should be banned because thats not a real reason duh


----------

